# Kitchen Remodel - Gap around CookTop



## Mickey53 (Aug 12, 2008)

Posted this in the Appliance Section - did not get any response - Since this is a Remodel thought that I would try here -

Just installed a GE Profile Stainless Steel Gas Cooktop in a granite countertop. After installation I have a 1/8" +/- gap between the cooktop and the countertop. There are rubber "feet" on the rim of the cooktop that sit on the countertop. This creates the gap. There is no information in the install instructions regarding closing this gap (unless you have the ceramic version, which I do not). Would it be safe to use silicone sealer (caulk) like GE kitchen and bath to close this gap to keep food crumbs, and the like from getting through.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Are these feet meant to stay in position once the cooktop is installed or were they packing that should be removed? Cooktops usually have brackets that get mounted under the counter to hold the cooktop tight to the surface. If you don't have the installation instructions, you can read and download them from the internet.
There's a good chance the install was not done correctly.
Ron


----------



## Mickey53 (Aug 12, 2008)

There is nothing in the install instructions that address the little rubber "feet." I have read them many times. It talks about a foam tape IF you are installing the ceramic cooktop, but nothing about a non-ceramic cooktop. I speculate that the rubber "feet" are there to provide an air gap so the heat of the cooktop does not transfer as quickly to the counter surface. Yes, there are two thin brackets that are held to each end of the ccoktop with a screw and to the underside of the cabinet with a screw.Think I will go ahead with the silicone - Thanks


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

I wouldn't use silicone. If anything, you better read the label to see its heat resistance. That cooktop can get pretty hot. A better option would be a butyl tape. That's what comes in the installation kits of many cooktops. It can be formed into whatever shape you want, trimmed to fit and (most importantly) it's heat resistant. I would think it's readily available at a home center or larger appliance store.


----------



## Speedball (Nov 2, 2008)

I wouldnt see silicone as not being resistant to heat but more like ever being very difficult if not impossible to remove the top if ever needed. All the cook tops I've seen are pretty tight to the surface.


----------

